# Charles Spurgeon on the Importance of Catechizing



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 2, 2008)

C.H. Spurgeon, _Speeches by C. H. Spurgeon at Home and Abroad_, p. 12.



> It strikes me that, here in England, we greatly need more Bible catechizing of the children of all classes. I was very much struck with the Scotch, how vastly superior their children are to our youngsters in the knowledge of the Scriptures. I sometimes take young men into my institution for the ministry whose education is very deficient, and I sometimes find these good, earnest young English brethren, though they have read the Scriptures, [they are] not thoroughly acquainted even with the historical parts and narratives, but often make sad blunders. Now, though I have dealt with many Scotchmen, I never met with one who was not thoroughly acquainted with the narrative and well-instructed in the doctrine. I attribute that to the use of catechisms, and I think that, if we could revive, more and more, the use of a good catechism, or the catechetical principle of bringing home, by question and answer, the doctrines and truths of Scripture to the lads of our villages, we should be doing a world of good. The way to secure the masses would be to secure them when young.


----------

